# Need some advice about digging.



## Micheih71 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi I am new to this, not just the group.  I am looking for some instruction and maybe someone who can come along with me and teach me a few things.  I have found a dump on my property.  There are soooooo many bottles jars etc.  I haven't even really dug to deep yet  most of what I have found in on top of soil or no more than 6 inches at most.  I know there is tons more but I don't know what I am doing.  I have found many things from old mason jars, tons of amber bottles, many gallon cider jugs, soda and liquer bottles, spectacles, pens, pocket watches, medicine bottles, etc... Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Micheih71 said:


> Hi I am new to this, not just the group.  I am looking for some instruction and maybe someone who can come along with me and teach me a few things.  I have found a dump on my property.  There are soooooo many bottles jars etc.  I haven't even really dug to deep yet  most of what I have found in on top of soil or no more than 6 inches at most.  I know there is tons more but I don't know what I am doing.  I have found many things from old mason jars, tons of amber bottles, many gallon cider jugs, soda and liquer bottles, spectacles, pens, pocket watches, medicine bottles, etc... Any advice is appreciated.


Yes my name is Nick I've been digging bottles for over 35 years I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have I'm not very computer savvy the best way to reach me would be from phone if you don't mind my number is 502 457 1935


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

Micheih71 said:


> Hi I am new to this, not just the group.  I am looking for some instruction and maybe someone who can come along with me and teach me a few things.  I have found a dump on my property.  There are soooooo many bottles jars etc.  I haven't even really dug to deep yet  most of what I have found in on top of soil or no more than 6 inches at most.  I know there is tons more but I don't know what I am doing.  I have found many things from old mason jars, tons of amber bottles, many gallon cider jugs, soda and liquer bottles, spectacles, pens, pocket watches, medicine bottles, etc... Any advice is appreciated.


Just make posts in the forums (with pictures is best) and you will get lots of help.  Also, welcome to Antique Bottles.  Collect what you like.  Like what you collect.  Remember that bottles are just stuff.  The true treasure is not bottles, but friends.  Hope you acquire many. This is a good place to find them.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Yes my name is Nick I've been digging bottles for over 35 years I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have I'm not very computer savvy the best way to reach me would be from phone if you don't mind my number is 502 457 1935


Nick, you were savvy enough to make it here!  Welcome to Antique Bottles.  Collect what you like.  Like what you collect.  Remember that bottles are just stuff.  The true treasure is not bottles, but friends.  Hope you acquire many. This is a good place to find them.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2021)

What State are you in? Post some pics of what you found, that might help. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## Micheih71 (Jan 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> What State are you in? Post some pics of what you found, that might help. Welcome to the site. LEON.


New Hampshire


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2021)

Maybe some one in New Hampshire can help you out. So far the stuff I see looks to be about 1950's stuff. Some Milks & Sodas can be good finds from those Years. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

Micheih71 said:


> New Hampshire


Wow you look like you've been very busy how big is this dump. you live in New Hampshire is that correct. never been there but they tell me it's nice. I bet it's pretty cold up there right now what kind of temperature is up there right now I bet it's super cold Burr


----------



## Csa (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice work!!  Your stuff looks a lot like what I’ve been finding in the couple months I’ve been at it here in NJ at my 1900+ dump. Your stuff does look to be 1940s+ mostly, lots of in tact caps, I see some perfume and medicine and tonic bottles etc. the “value” in these bottles to me at least is learning what they are, when they were made and who the glass mfg were. For example, look for bottom marks of a P in a circle in a nice light green shade. These are from Pierce glass company and look great on display. Also olive jars and many food packer jars while zero monetary value, are great to use as stem vases etc. I have given away a bunch of those. Here’s my haul from October, November, happy to compare indiv notes anytime.
Happy hunting. 


three hazel atlas “
stem vases”


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm in Bellows Falls Vermont. How are you digging bottles right now? I mostly dive for glass. Post any pictures of insulators you find, glass and porcelain! NH is a hot bed for good insulators.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2021)

The treasure is definitely the bottles. They make price guides for a reason. The hunt, search, excitement is great but at the end of the day we wouldn't be digging 1960s trash pits if that's all that existed, at least not to the extent of digging that has and does take place. Stop playing that harp. Here's a post I wrote a decade ago:




__





						We the People
					

The information that bottle diggers/divers/sellers/collectors have contributed is far greater than any government could deliver. The amount of dirt moved and areas searched far rivals any efforts by any government, and no government could excavate to the extent individuals have. The cataloguing...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 19, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> The treasure is definitely the bottles. They make price guides for a reason. The hunt, search, excitement is great but at the end of the day we wouldn't be digging 1960s trash pits if that's all that existed, at least not to the extent of digging that has and does take place. Stop playing that harp. Here's a post I wrote a decade ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottles are just stuff.  Silicon is the eighth most common element by mass in the entire universe. 99.9% of the world wouldn't look twice at an empty bottle in any other way. A handful of collectors are the only thing that create demand.  Some collectors are willing to buy bottles creating ambiguous values on the stuff.  The history they represent or a family connection could make them into a bit of a treasure.  The real treasure is the folks who collect.  Friendships are the true treasure and we don't want to lose sight of that.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Bottles are just stuff.  Silicon is the eight most common element by mass in the entire universe. 99.9% of the world wouldn't look twice at an empty bottle in any other way. A handfull of collectors are the only thing that create demand.  Some collectors are willing to buy bottles creating ambiguous values on the stuff.  The history they represent or a family connection could make them into a bit of a treasure.  The real treasure is the folks who collect.  Friendships are the true treasure and we don't want to lose sight of that.


I'm not disagreeing with you. But at the same time im going to leave behind slicks, including pontilled, and any other commons. I want the treasure. The rare. I don't sell. But I still want the rare stuff for my shelf. What you're saying is it's not the size of the fish, it's the fishing. But wait no, it's both. I'm not going to ice fish a lake with cookie cutter size trout and no possibility of a 4 lb. fish. And I dig/dive alone and keep my spots top secret. So I'm not really looking for friends. I have a dog.


----------



## Csa (Jan 19, 2021)

So Fenn if your Harp comment is aimed at me, you couldn’t be more wrong. Every sentiment expressed is how I feel. My most valuable $$ bottles are some local milks and gills from early 20s and a couple Toc blown in mold type bottles. Maybe worth 50-100 for the lot of them. Zero blob tops, zero hutches so far and I couldn’t care less. So obviously I’m not in this for any true treasures. I’m learning a great deal and enjoying it immensely. I like to bring home unique packer jars from the 20s and 30s and learn who made them and what they had in them. Maybe I find a cathedral pickle jar or rare poison some day, but if not oh well.
In 3 months on this site, yours is literally the first sour attitude I’ve encountered thankfully.  Have fun at your top secret dive and dig  spot. I’ll be at my local TOC dump area and on this site learning from others.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2021)

Csa said:


> So Fenn if your Harp comment is aimed at me, you couldn’t be more wrong. Every sentiment expressed is how I feel. My most valuable $$ bottles are some local milks and gills from early 20s and a couple Toc blown in mold type bottles. Maybe worth 50-100 for the lot of them. Zero blob tops, zero hutches so far and I couldn’t care less. So obviously I’m not in this for any true treasures. I’m learning a great deal and enjoying it immensely. I like to bring home unique packer jars from the 20s and 30s and learn who made them and what they had in them. Maybe I find a cathedral pickle jar or rare poison some day, but if not oh well.
> In 3 months on this site, yours is literally the first sour attitude I’ve encountered thankfully.  Have fun at your top secret dive and dig  spot. I’ll be at my local TOC dump area and on this site learning from others.


You guys can view what I've said in any way and from any angle you'd like to support your view. My view and intentions are pretty clear. What I've read over and again during the past 3 months is basically SHAMING anyone who is in it for the money, the buying and selling, those angles.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 25, 2021)

Micheih71 said:


> Hi I am new to this, not just the group.  I am looking for some instruction and maybe someone who can come along with me and teach me a few things.  I have found a dump on my property.  There are soooooo many bottles jars etc.  I haven't even really dug to deep yet  most of what I have found in on top of soil or no more than 6 inches at most.  I know there is tons more but I don't know what I am doing.  I have found many things from old mason jars, tons of amber bottles, many gallon cider jugs, soda and liquer bottles, spectacles, pens, pocket watches, medicine bottles, etc... Any advice is appreciated.


If you are going to dig deep, do not create square walls, always dig in an imperfect circle when rotating. This will be the best way to keep strong walls & keep the hole from collapsing. If you can, find a position to dig in towards the hill. That way il be easier to judge and get hopefully multiple layers to see what age bracket you have access to hunting. Remember safety first


----------



## willong (May 26, 2021)

Is your dump distributed across relatively level land; or is it flowing over and down a slope, like into a gully or stream course? Personally, I would dig a slope-strewn dump differently than I would a dump that is distributed across a fairly level area, especially if the dump is large and (potentially) deep.

I have dug both types, though I did not have enough time and access to thoroughly and systematically dig the one large (turn of 19th-to-20th century Seattle municipal) dump. Presumably time and competition from other diggers is not an issue for you, as it sounds like the dump in question is on your own property--is that correct?


----------

